# The engine comes out this weekend! And name that project.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

After enough sitting around for nothing, I've made some time this weekend to remove the car's engine. Tonight I'm going out to buy some bolts for mounting the engine to the stand, and also to replace a few of the more suspicious-looking bolts on the stand itself. I will assemble the lift and stand Friday night and begin to drain the coolant. Saturday is the big day.

If any of you 'festers are interested in checking it out, you're welcome to stop by. I plan to check out the CCA autox in the morning heat and come back home to start the work. Everybody MUST be gone by 6pm, as my wife is hosting a large event and neither boys nor cars will be allowed.  There will also be a handful of Salazar boys there to help/watch.

Also, I need to come up with a name for the overall rebuild project. "Phoenix" comes to mind, of course, but that's rather cliched...any other suggestions? I'll come up with a prize for the winner.


----------



## Eric Giles (Dec 22, 2001)

I have been wondering what progress you have made with the engine removal. Take some pics-I know I am very interested to see how things turn out!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'll probably wander on over after the autox. (Second heat.)

Do you have a car to drive? The Barge is REALLY fun right now.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Drat. Work has forced me to move from the first to the third heat (now #305), so I'll probably miss all the fun.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

I would love to come by but a lot will depend on some other scheduling that is out of my control. I'm expected home by noon to watch our daughter while my wife goes to a shower. I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Also, I need to come up with a name for the overall rebuild project. "Phoenix" comes to mind, of course, but that's rather cliched...any other suggestions? I'll come up with a prize for the winner.


Wake up Dead Man

Running to Stand Still

Trip Through Your Wires (and Belts and Hoses) :rofl:

A Sort of Homecoming


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Like i told you earlier in the week...I have permission


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Eric Giles said:


> I have been wondering what progress you have made with the engine removal. Take some pics-I know I am very interested to see how things turn out!


 The tricky thing about taking pictures of your own work is that it slows your progress and is extremely difficult if you're at all interested in preserving the condition of your camera. One solution to the second problem would be to purchase one of those underwater rigs, but $600 is a lot of money to spend for that luxury. 

Nevertheless, I plan to have as many photos as possible. Perhaps I'll hire one of the onlookers to take photos.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Wake up Dead Man
> 
> Running to Stand Still
> 
> ...


 I once ran an old-school BBS on my Mac and named it Higher Ground, from similar inspiration.

I was hoping not to be so dorky this time around.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> I was hoping not to be so dorky this time around.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Drat. Work has forced me to move from the first to the third heat (now #305), so I'll probably miss all the fun.


 All of you are welcome to come as you please. I won't be offended if you can't make it. More beer and pizza for the rest of us! 

I'm not actually sure if I'll run on Saturday. I was invited by a friend of a friend to go karting on Sunday at a discount (he works on the karts on nights and weekends), and I'd rather spend the money on that. I do plan to be there regardless...and peer pressure has a way of making me spend money. :eeps:


----------

